# Heading to NYC



## MikeHL (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi guys, I will be heading to NYC April 15-20. I was wondering if anyone has any food and knife ideas? Made plans for Korin and mtc, Bowery Kitchen supplies. Food is up in the air, other the the egg cream hunt. 

If anyone is down for a meet up let me know. I can go anywhere the subway goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 13, 2014)

come on by my kitchen, we will feed you. CK14 The Crooked Knife. 14th st. between 7th and 8th ave. Nothin fancy. Come on a Wednesday or Thursday night.
son


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 13, 2014)

Ssam Bar, EMP, Shake Shake and Empellon Cocina are a few I would say go to, oh yeah and for sure stop and visit Son, that's what I did.


----------



## MikeHL (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the gracious offer Son. I will be sure to swing by on Thursday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 14, 2014)

Son, I just hung out with MikeHL, WildBoar and Bill13 this weekend at Travis's place Art and Soul. Mr Mike has a fresh churned butter fetish so be warned. LOL

Travis too care of us in a big way. Absolutely delicious mean and great company. 

I think I'll be in NYC in June, plan on coming by Son's (if he's still in NYC).


----------



## MikeHL (Apr 14, 2014)

To be fair that butter as amazing. Sweeten it and I would of eaten it like ice cream. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 15, 2014)

sachem allison said:


> come on by my kitchen, we will feed you. CK14 The Crooked Knife. 14th st. between 7th and 8th ave. Nothin fancy. Come on a Wednesday or Thursday night.
> son



Duck Fat potatoes FTW


----------



## rogue108 (Apr 15, 2014)

sachem allison said:


> come on by my kitchen, we will feed you. CK14 The Crooked Knife. 14th st. between 7th and 8th ave. Nothin fancy. Come on a Wednesday or Thursday night.
> son



I still need to hit your restaurant before you skip town. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 16, 2014)

good luck getting in.lol Do not try to do brunch, you need to book two to three weeks in advance. Saturday nights are usually pretty well slammed. I would say Sunday night. We are usually slow on Sundays


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 16, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> Duck Fat potatoes FTW



Not my restaurant , that would be our 30th st. location. They are a little more Eurocentric then we are. We are a little more neighborhood, Their clientele are suits.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 16, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Son, I just hung out with MikeHL, WildBoar and Bill13 this weekend at Travis's place Art and Soul. Mr Mike has a fresh churned butter fetish so be warned. LOL
> 
> Travis too care of us in a big way. Absolutely delicious mean and great company.
> 
> I think I'll be in NYC in June, plan on coming by Son's (if he's still in NYC).



My boss is Irish so, I'll be taking care of you in a considerably smaller and cheaper way.lol


----------



## MikeHL (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Son for a awesome meal, outstanding hospitality and the history lessons!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

